# Gluggy risotto



## timtams74 (Aug 21, 2010)

New to this site so not sure I have even posted in right place but every time I make Risotto it tends to be quite thick and gluggy.... Why could this be?


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 21, 2010)

Should come out thick and creamy.  'Gluggy'?-  sounds like your not stirring it enough and are perhaps drying it out too much.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2010)

Probably overcooking it, or adding some flavoring ingredients too soon.  I thought my risotto was all wrong because the rice grains were, to my taste, too firm in the middle.  Then I went to Slovenia.  The part of Slovenia that borders on Italy has food anyone would call Italian.  I realized that the grains are supposed to be a little firm in the middle.  I was adding more liquid to try to get the entire rice grain soft and turning it into mush.

Cheese, in particular, can make it turn "gloppy" and should only be added at the last minute.  too much cheese, especially added too soon, can result in a mess.

Another thing is to have your stock/water/broth HOT and on a back burner.  If you add the liquid cold or even room temperature, it doesn't work as well.  

By the way, when I first moved here I could not buy the rice meant for risotto.  So I learned to make it with Cal-Rose short grain rice, and it turns out fine.  But if you're trying with a long-grain rice, the ends of the rice will disentigrate and again, you'll wind up with a starchy mess.


----------



## timtams74 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help... Will give it a go this weekend AGAIN!!!


----------



## timtams74 (Aug 23, 2010)

I also sopke to a friend and she suggested washing the rice more before cooking...


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2010)

You should never wash rice for risotto. You wash rice to remove excess starch. With risotto you actually want all that starch.


----------



## timtams74 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow... thanks for that!!  I really had no idea so wont be washing the rice then!!!  cheers


----------



## thetastespot (Aug 24, 2010)

This may sound crazy, but I've ground up about 3 tablespoons of rice in a coffee mill and mixed it in with the cheese at the end to help keep a smooth consistancy. Seems to work great.


----------



## zfranca (Sep 1, 2010)

Gb,
is it okay to rinse wild rice?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2010)

thetastespot said:


> This may sound crazy, but I've ground up about 3 tablespoons of rice in a coffee mill and mixed it in with the cheese at the end to help keep a smooth consistancy. Seems to work great.



Did you start doing this because the consistency was a problem?


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2010)

zfranca said:


> Gb,
> is it okay to rinse wild rice?


There is no reason I know of to rinse wild rice, but I do not see that it would do any harm if you wanted to. Wild rice is not even rice as you normally think of it.


----------

